# Petco $1 a gallon sale



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Petco is having a sale on fish tanks. $1 a gallon. If you wanted a 20 gallon tank, it would be $20 and so on. I know some people use aquariums as cages and wanted to tell you guys. I believe this is in stores only.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I just wanted to say that aquariums are not good for hedgies so please, if you want to buy one, put fish in it not a hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ditto Nikki. Even the 40 gallon tanks I have (that'd be $40) are way too small for a hedgie. However, they are great for my spiny mouse setups so I might pop in to grab an extra tank or two.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Lots Of people here have reptiles, so I thought it would be a good idea to tell them....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

kittyeats said:


> Lots Of people here have reptiles, so I thought it would be a good idea to tell them....


 It's a great idea, thanks for sharing! I see they have bettas on sale too, may be making a trip to petco real soon!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

kittyeats said:


> Lots Of people here have reptiles, so I thought it would be a good idea to tell them....


,

Oh I think its a great idea that you posted it here, I just wanted to mention about them not being good for hedgies so that others wouldn't buy them for their hedgies is all


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Great sale for fish or our cold-blooded friends, but not for hedgies.


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

...I wish I had a petco near me now.  The nearest one is probably 150 miles away from me.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup. Not for hedgies, but great for other animals. Someone I know has a hedgie and a reptile of some sort... So I figured other people might, too! If a 40 gallon tank isn't big enought for a hedgie, than you would save money by making a C&C cage!


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Not good for hedgies but ideal for those of us who buy crickets in bulk!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

chelsea.kang said:


> Not good for hedgies but ideal for those of us who buy crickets in bulk!


Ohhh, Yes! I love that idea!!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

[ It's a great idea, thanks for sharing! I see they have bettas on sale too, may be making a trip to petco real soon! [/quote]
Larry! Stay away from the bettas! You don't need any more!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

KathyTNY said:


> [ It's a great idea, thanks for sharing! I see they have bettas on sale too, may be making a trip to petco real soon!


Larry! Stay away from the bettas! You don't need any more!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

:lol:  on a sader note I lost one this weekend so I have a setup ready to go.


----------



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

i was wondering y an aquarium is not good for a hog its all i have used its a 72 gallon one that cannot be use for fish (had to be reparied) it what he came with when i bought him ,never had any issues,just wondering .


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

ilovehedghogs said:


> i was wondering y an aquarium is not good for a hog its all i have used its a 72 gallon one that cannot be use for fish (had to be reparied) it what he came with when i bought him ,never had any issues,just wondering .


They haveno ventilation even with no lid. It can lead to URIs


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nah, they do have ventilation, just not as good as a wire topped cage, and when you consider the smell generated by nightly wheeling, that's a lot of inhaling poo. They retain moisture more, which isn't great combined with how hard they are to clean (if they're big enough for a hedgie, their too big to move around and rinse out). They're also hard to keep properly warm, since even at 73* the glass can be cool and trigger hibernation.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have heard of a few hogs rubbing their little noses raw on the glass too.


----------



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

omg thanks gonna start looking for a new cage right away i had no idea


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i don't know if they changed it but when i worked there the sale was for only standard tank sizes. breeders, hexagons and other non standard aquarium sizes where not included in this. This was 10 years ago so it might be different now


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

LarryT said:


> :lol:  on a sader note I lost one this weekend so I have a setup ready to go.


Just so you betta people know, Petco now carries BABy Bettas. They are tiny, but they change color as they grow so you don't quite know what you are getting! I think it is super neat and they are only $1.99!! Can't beat that. (I work at a Petco and have my eye on a baby betta) 

Oh, and with the tak sale it starts with the 10 gal and goes up to our 55, but I think it is mostly the 10, 20, 40, 55 that are selling.


----------

